# Tire & wheel warranty poll--YOUR experience & is it worthwhile?



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Lots of talk about the different tire & wheel warranty options--one thread on ask a dealer has a price difference for a 3 yr of $395 to $895! And then there's paragonmotorclub.com where you can get it for $29/year, but with limits (I guess the big bucks ones are unlimited). 

Please take the poll about whether or not this protection was worthwhile for YOU (or if you didn't buy it, did you end up regretting it?). If you are willing to share, please also reply with the following info:

Tire & wheel warranty company (NOT BMW or your dealership, these are third party)
How many years and how much you paid
Your personal experience if you used it
What kind of car you have
Anything else that you think is relevant

This might be worthwhile enough to sticky, since this seems to be the one insurance that pretty much gets recommended.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I've written about this several times. Bottom line, it's a bad deal at any price.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

bump! I think this is a decent topic (obviously) and we all get offered this very expensive coverage at the dealerships--and there is enough anecdotal evidence that this may be worth considering. It would be nice to see if there really is a higher utilization of this coverage.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

This is a great topic. I've actually seen bits and pieces of it mentioned throughout the forum and would like to see poll results.

I'm just about to take delivery of a car I ordered, so I've been debating about getting this warranty. At $500+ for 5 years, it does sound worthwhile since runflats cost so much. But I think it might depend on the area people like in too (how well the roads are typically maintained).


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

2007 E83 - bought new. Purchased insurance for $500.00. Had one flat (nail), non-repairable due to proximity to TPMS monitor, so they comp'ed us a new tire. Tire cost was $237 IIRC, but N/C on the bill.

So far we are out $263 (500-237), but only need to pick up one more flat over the next three years to make it worthwhile I suppose.


----------



## TED13B (Aug 15, 2007)

Depends on the deal, read the fine print. We've seen some badly damaged wheels at my center, but the policies read that they only pay if the wheel won't hold air.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

bump!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

My parents purchased it when they picked up the CPO 325i sport, and I was not at the dealership to dissuade them.

We plan to cancel the coverage this Sept (1 year), and will receive the pro-rated unused $$ back. We have had no flats whatsoever on the low-profile wheels, and 4 months a year we run on winter tires anyways. The summer tires are going to wear out by this year, and we'll replace them with non RFTs.


----------



## imthing2 (May 10, 2008)

My sister has an 06 mini cooper s with runflats. She purchased the tire insurance for around $400 from the dealer when she bought it. Within one year she had 3 flats (she travels on crap highways and the Cross Bronx Expressway) and 1 of those times the wheel and tire needed to be replaced. Needless to say, her paying $400 was MORE than worth it! It all depends on how and where you travel as to if it's worth it for you. Considering that I live in the same area as my sister.... when I go to pick up my car, I am definitely getting the tire insurance for my 328i.:thumbup:


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Bought the tire/wheel/windshield insurance, 3 yrs @ $399.

In 3 months I've used it once. Had a glancing blow from a piece of concrete which had been broken off and dragged into a curve in a warehouse-area two lane road. Hit tire and wheel. No damage to tire but had curb-rash-looking damage in two areas of rear wheel. 

Warranty company said no coverage if wheel is not bent or crack (ie. tire is not holding air). Tire guy at dealership talked to them and they paid $150 to make it look new. He may have noticed some leakage I didn't...


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

I took out the replacement policy for $395 and have already had one tire replaced after six months. Last winter, my wife bent two wheels on potholes but they were tire rack wheels so no coverage. I think my chances are pretty good of either ruining another tire or a wheel so I would do the policy again.

I live in Indiana where the constant melting and freezing in the late winter - early spring creates a huge number of potholes.


----------



## procter5117 (Dec 26, 2007)

Paragon has recently changed their pricing on Tire & Wheel Protection from $29/yr to $109/yr. I am not sure if its a state wide.
http://www.paragonmotorclub.com//common/purchase_step1.html


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

I renewed at the increased price due to my propensity for bubbles and flats (sport package w/run flats + new jersey/ny potholes = disaster). Not only is the price higher but the claims process is much more cumbersome now. I initiated a claim a couple of days ago and had to have the repair facility call an adjuster in order for me to get authorization to replace a tire. Very awkward especially since he was on hold for ten minutes! It will still pay for itself but the customer service situation is becoming a nightmare. I am definitely open to alternatives now.


----------



## carnutfan (Oct 28, 2006)

so do these policies cover you so you can just walk away from the rash/gouge/bald tires at the end of the lease?


----------

